# Recovery from general anaesthetic.........



## betty swollocks (19 Apr 2015)

Posters' experiences please.
After being head butted by a local ne'er-do-well I have to be admitted to hospital in a few hours to get my fractured zygomatic arch fixed 





I asked the maxillo-facial surgeon if it can be done under local: the man say no!
I have never had a general anaesthetic before, so I would be glad and interested to read of others' experiences, especially with regard to the recovery period.
I want to be back on my bike asap 
Thank you.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2015)

Can't be given a local, severe adverse reaction. Stops the heart, causing further problems.

Either one used in the past has seen me back on the bike within 2 weeks.


----------



## ScotiaLass (19 Apr 2015)

Recovery from a GA is generally quite quick. 
You may feel sick when you wake up, but it's less common these days as they give you drugs while you are still 'under' to combat that. 
It also depends on how long your operation takes. You may feel sleepy for a few hours afterwards.
As for getting back on the bike, it depends not so much on the anaesthetic, but on how well you heal afterwards and your surgeons recommendation.
He may recommend you rest up for a week or two. Check with him before you leave hospital


----------



## vickster (19 Apr 2015)

A week at least before feeling half normal after GA, but depends on length of op, what sort of pain pills taken, how you feel etc afterwards too. You will be advised not to drive for at least 24 hours. Talk to the surgeon or anaesthetist. My recent ops have all been orthopaedic so the afflicted joint has also had to recover from the surgery


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

betty swollocks said:


> Posters' experiences please.
> After being head butted by a local ne'er-do-well I have to be admitted to hospital in a few hours to get my fractured zygomatic arch fixed
> View attachment 86197
> 
> ...



Posters' experiences and your surgeon's advice are two different things.

I'd listen to the surgeon.


----------



## TVC (19 Apr 2015)

I've only had a general once, but because I had been kept off fluids for 18 hours before hand I woke up with a stonking hangover. Once I'd been given something for the nausia and taken a couple of full drip bags I was fine. 
Recovery wise you should be fine by the following day, I suspect though that the swelling from the op could affect your ear and your balance might be off for a bit. Good luck.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2015)

Recovery from the GA itself was probably around 24 hours. However, recovery from the Injury that necessitated the GA in the first place will be a different matter. As vernon said, go with your surgeons advise.


----------



## BrynCP (19 Apr 2015)

I recovered within 24 hours when I had it a couple of years ago. It was only a very short procedure though.

I struggled with oxygen levels for the first hour of recovery and had to wear an oxygen mask which was uncomfortable. However, as this was before my cycling I was unfit and the anaesthetist made comments about the size of my neck before hand.


----------



## User269 (19 Apr 2015)

I like GA, it's no problem at all. It's whatever they gave it to you for that can be a problem afterwards.


----------



## JtB (19 Apr 2015)

I can remember being brought round from a 4 hour operation, and it was very weird indeed. Started off floating in black space with no sentation of a body. First thing I could remember were my thoughts being boomed back at me a split second after I thought them. I then became aware of a small bright light towards which I started drifting. As I started getting closer I realised it was shimering with sound, feeling and vision as if all my senses were jumbled up inside the light. The light then started to envelop me and I tried to pull back into the peaceful darkness, but it was too late and suddenly all my senses clicked into focus. I then remembered that I was about to undergo an operation, but immediately heard a voice telling me it was finished. At the time it wasn't a particularly frightening experience, but for years later it was a bit disconcerting thinking back about it.


----------



## betty swollocks (19 Apr 2015)

Thanks all for your input.
My lift is to the hospital is arriving at any moment,
See you all on the other side..........


----------



## vickster (19 Apr 2015)

Good luck  if you have pain after, tell them, don't play the martyr!

And stop picking fights with your mother in law


----------



## JtB (19 Apr 2015)

Good luck. Hallucinations like mine are not common, I believe most people just wake feeling a bit hung over.


----------



## Katherine (19 Apr 2015)

You should be concentrating on how to recover from the injury. Follow all the instructions to avoid further problems. 
Good luck.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Apr 2015)

Best of luck.
Don't worry too much about the GA.
Just focus on recovery. May be slower than you'd like but best heal right first time than try to do too much too soon.


----------



## TVC (19 Apr 2015)

JtB said:


> Good luck. Hallucinations like mine are not common, I believe most people just wake feeling a bit hung over.


When I woke up it was just like waking up in the morning except there was a very, very attractive young woman gently stroking my hair. I could wake up like that every morning, just don't tell the wife.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Apr 2015)

I tend to wake up quite quickly & am keen to get some food in me. 

Everyone is different tho, don't preconceive how you will react as you may well worry yourself if you then don't. 

I don't know why it bothers me or what other people think about it, but the thing that gets at me with GA is the instantaneous sleep/wake moment for me but hours passing for everyone else.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> When I woke up it was just like waking up in the morning except there was a very, very attractive young woman gently stroking my hair. I could wake up like that every morning, just don't tell the wife.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2015)

I was left to convalesce (?) From an LA op on me hand in a room of GA patients. Wasnt very pleasant for them- moaning, crying,spaced out people. Like a bloody war film. 


Just so you know.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Apr 2015)

Good luck @betty swollocks 

Might I enquire as to how this occurred, and will the compensation eventually be bike shaped?


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2015)

Oh yeah-good luck Betty.


----------



## Cubist (19 Apr 2015)

When I had my leg mended I was under for quite a while. I spent a fortnight in hospital waiting until I could go home. As I was being wheeled to the exit the porter asked if I was going to hit him today? Puzzled, I looked up and saw he had colourful black eye, mostly faded now. Apparently as he was bringing me out of the theatre I sat up and sparked him.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2015)

Good luck Betty..


----------



## Saluki (19 Apr 2015)

Hope it all goes well. GWS.

For the record, I don't do well with a GA. I come round fine but feel hung-over for a good 48 hours afterwards. One of those things but it's quite rare to feel like I do for 48 hours. 12 hours of feeling a bit groggy is the norm, I'm told.


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

betty swollocks said:


> Thanks all for your input.
> My lift is to the hospital is arriving at any moment,
> See you all on the other side..........



But we aren't dead.

Are we?

Tell me we're not dead!


----------



## Vertego (19 Apr 2015)

betty swollocks said:


> ...
> After being head butted by a local ne'er-do-well...


Where was that Betty? You're a little too 'local'!


> I have to be admitted to hospital in a few hours to get my fractured zygomatic arch fixed...


How is the 'repair' being done? Wires/pins?

The general anaesthetic isn't what will keep you off the bike, it is the recovery from surgery & the 'advice' from the surgeon (and whether you take it).

I suppose I felt back to 'normal' within 12 hours of coming round from general anaesthetic but it was at least 2 weeks before I got back on the bike. But my surgery was to my nether regions and sitting on a saddle was not at the top of my 'to do' list.


> I want to be back on my bike asap
> Thank you.


Of course. That goes without saying.

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## midlife (19 Apr 2015)

Best of luck, uncomplicated fractured zygoma is by a Gillies lift so a short GA with quick recovery. Hopefully may not need screwing together with plates. Ask them if they can make you a mask to protect the site.

They will shave one side of your head and hopefully hide the scar in your hairline 

Shaun


----------



## vickster (19 Apr 2015)

He's getting a face lift and a haircut on the NHS? Tut!


----------



## summerdays (19 Apr 2015)

I've not had a general anaesthetic but just sedation. I did ride the following day but I found that my decision making was a bit wobbly and I was not my normal self even though I'd thought I was fine when I woke the day following the procedure. I'd take it easy, I hope it all goes well!


----------



## lesley_x (19 Apr 2015)

Had a general anaesthetic 3 weeks ago, nothing to write home about. Quite pleasant going under and when I woke up I felt lucid pretty quickly. Just tired. Honestly nothing to worry about!


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2015)

I was under a general anesthetic for 7 hours. About three day after the operation i began coughing up grey sludge,i was told this was due to the length of time i was under.the anesthetic.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2015)

vernon said:


> But we aren't dead.
> 
> Are we?
> 
> Tell me we're not dead!



just from the neck up.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2015)

As* vernon* says..............listen to the specialists...............BUT.......
15 months ago I had GA and was under for 8 hours and lost 1/3rd of my blood.... (the operation went wrong  ) but was up and around in 2 weeks.
Since then I have been under GA 3 times and been fine the next day.
And I'm 68 yrs old.


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2015)

Never had a problem - good luck. Had it twice - first time they struggled to wake me up, and I said 'oh I was having a nice dream'. Wheeled back to ward, had something to eat and was sent on my way later that evening. No issues with the GA, and only the surgery recovery kept me off the bike (shoulder). Next time I was out of the hospital about an hour after coming round - was a late op and I was on a day ward. I was bloody wobbly getting dressed and walking to the car ! Again, OK next day and only the surgery kept me off the bike (bearing works )


----------



## vickster (19 Apr 2015)

I've had 5 in the last 6 years, one local to clean out some scar tissue after one of the surgeries. Plus local used in an unsuccessful attempt to evacuate the large infected haematoma on my shin, with the job being done peorperly 4 days later under GA. The LA experience was horrific and excruciating (I had loads of the stuff injected but due to the infection it didn't work effectively) and I would always go for a GA now if appropriate, especially anything involving drilling into or digging around in bone!


----------



## jazzkat (19 Apr 2015)

I've had two in recent years and both times came out of it feeling fine. The surgery stopped me from riding though, not the GA.
Good luck with it and GWS.


----------



## JtB (19 Apr 2015)

vernon said:


> But we aren't dead.
> 
> Are we?
> 
> Tell me we're not dead!


Don't know, all I know is that if you exist in the same world as I do then you're on the other side of the "light at the end of the tunnel" I passed through all those years ago.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Apr 2015)

Last GA I had was utterly uneventful. It's recovering from the op that'll be the issue, not the anaesthetic per se.
Hope it all goes well.


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Apr 2015)

Well, that's all over with. Had the op a couple of hours ago and apart from the wait, it was rather pleasant and not all all frightening. Shot of anaesthetic and I drifted off. Awoke later as if from a dreamless sleep and after half an hour's grogginess, feel just fine: rather good in fact. They're discharging me in a couple of hours. Been offered painkillers, which I have declined, as the soreness is almost non-existent.


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Apr 2015)

For those that want to know how it happened, it's like this:- I intervened to prevent a pregnant woman being thrown in the canal by a young man and as I was phoning the police, he came over and punched and head butted me. I was able to give them a good description of him and they picked him up minutes later. He's been their guest ever since (since last Wednesday) I understand.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Apr 2015)

Glad all went well and you're feeling better.
Well done for doing the right thing


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Apr 2015)

The only GA specific problem I've had after my (three) generals was a bit of constipation. (Plus the aftermath of the operations themselves, separate from the GA).

If you have someone looking after you, now is the time to make a real meal of it and get pampered as hell.


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Apr 2015)

Thanks all for your comments, interest and good wishes.
Am home now, feeling fine and looking forwards to a good night's sleep.


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Good luck @betty swollocks
> 
> Might I enquire as to how this occurred, and will the compensation eventually be bike shaped?



haha. Just want the nasty piece of work banged up - just heard he is the father of the unborn child.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Apr 2015)

If they are giving you opiate derivative painkillers for post-operative pain (eg Tramadol), you may get fairly constipated. If so, treat laxatives with great respect! I know this having spent 12 hours sitting on an NHS lavatory pan with terrible quakings in my tripes. A low point in my life...


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Apr 2015)

Vertego said:


> Where was that Betty? You're a little too 'local'!
> 
> How is the 'repair' being done? Wires/pins?
> 
> ...



Kennet and Avon canal towpath, West Berkshire/


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2015)

slowmotion said:


> If they are giving you opiate derivative painkillers for post-operative pain (eg Tramadol), you may get fairly constipated. If so, treat laxatives with great respect! I know this having spent 12 hours sitting on an NHS lavatory pan with terrible quakings in my tripes. A low point in my life...


How many did you take?


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Apr 2015)

slowmotion said:


> If they are giving you opiate derivative painkillers for post-operative pain (eg Tramadol), you may get fairly constipated. If so, treat laxatives with great respect! I know this having spent 12 hours sitting on an NHS lavatory pan with terrible quakings in my tripes. A low point in my life...



That sounds ghastly.
Happily I am pain-free. They gave me some codeine and paracetamol just in case.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> How many did you take?


I was in a post-op ward and asked a nurse for a small dose. Nothing much happened. A few hours later I asked for some more......and she hit me with both barrels......

I have no idea what the dose was, but it certainly had an utterly devastating effect!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Apr 2015)

betty swollocks said:


> That sounds ghastly.
> Happily I am pain-free. They gave me some codeine and paracetamol just in case.


If it's Co-Codemol, it may bung you up a bit.


----------



## Vertego (21 Apr 2015)

betty swollocks said:


> Kennet and Avon canal towpath, West Berkshire/


Newbury, or further west?

Glad to see that all appears to be well post-surgery. Back on the bike yet?


----------



## Vertego (21 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> Good luck @betty swollocks
> 
> ...will the compensation eventually be bike shaped?


While this might well not be in your contemplation, after all the perpetrator getting his 'vacation' at Her Majesty's pleasure is what is due, it is seriously worth considering pursuing a claim via the CICA (Criminal Injuries Compensation Authority) - https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/criminal-injuries-compensation-authority. I've had enquiries for a lot less than you have been through.


----------



## betty swollocks (21 Apr 2015)

Vertego said:


> Newbury, or further west?
> 
> Glad to see that all appears to be well post-surgery. Back on the bike yet?



Newbury.
I want to go on bike today, but won't.
Just being sensible and listening (for once!) to advice from hospital and friends.
And thank you for the CICA link.


----------



## TheJDog (23 Apr 2015)

They get people in and out same day for generals these days. The last one I had made me feel awful. Puked twice in the car park, slept for 12 hours, was OK.


----------



## Tanis8472 (27 Apr 2015)

2 in a week. First one was for elective surgery and woke up as though nothing happened.
Following week i managed to bet a lump of meat stuck in my esophagus (sp) and had to wait 14 hrs for op.
Woke up rather grumpy and disorientated but was fine 30 mins later.


----------



## betty swollocks (12 Aug 2016)

Just to update you all:-
My assailant went to jail for 18 months. I attended his trial at Reading Crown Court. It was very satisfying seeing the little bastard getting sent down.
The police were examplary in gathering the necessary evidence and kept me apprised all along the way.
I am fully recovered from my operation and was awarded £1,000 by the Criminal Injuries Compensation Authority.
That money had gone towards one of these.
Should be getting it any day 
Every cloud.........


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> Just to update you all:-
> My assailant went to jail for 18 months. I attended his trial at Reading Crown Court. It was very satisfying seeing the little bastard getting sent down.
> The police were examplary in gathering the necessary evidence and kept me apprised all along the way.
> I am fully recovered from my operation and was awarded £1,000 by the Criminal Injuries Compensation Authority.
> ...


Which was worth more, on finding out. 
The sentence or the compensation?


----------



## Banjo (12 Aug 2016)

Hadnt noticed the age of the thread and liked Vernons contribution without realizing it was his at first.

Glad it all worked out for the op and suspect Vernon still keeps an eye on us.


----------



## Vertego (12 Aug 2016)

Good result. Though 18 months probably means 9.

CICA 'compensation' really does need to be reviewed. At least a) you're fixed, and b) the money is going to something nice. I might just see it out & about the area sometime.


----------



## Mrs M (12 Aug 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> Just to update you all:-
> My assailant went to jail for 18 months. I attended his trial at Reading Crown Court. It was very satisfying seeing the little bastard getting sent down.
> The police were examplary in gathering the necessary evidence and kept me apprised all along the way.
> I am fully recovered from my operation and was awarded £1,000 by the Criminal Injuries Compensation Authority.
> ...


Good result 
Well done to the Police for bringing the little ned to justice.
Sorry you had to go through this but hope you enjoy the new bike, it's lovely


----------



## pawl (12 Aug 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> Posters' experiences please.
> After being head butted by a local ne'er-do-well I have to be admitted to hospital in a few hours to get my fractured zygomatic arch fixed
> View attachment 86197
> 
> ...


I came round, from a 7 hour operation .My wife said for 48 hours I spoke a load o gibberish adding no change there
All I remember is being returned to the ward after 36 hours.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Aug 2016)

Vertego said:


> Good result. Though 18 months probably means 9.
> 
> CICA 'compensation' really does need to be reviewed. At least a) you're fixed, and b) the money is going to something nice. I might just see it out & about the area sometime.


He got sentenced to 27 months, shortened by one third for pleading guilty - eventually.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Aug 2016)

classic33 said:


> Which was worth more, on finding out.
> The sentence or the compensation?


Without a doubt, seeing the git get sentenced.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2016)

betty swollocks said:


> Without a doubt, seeing the git get sentenced.


Nice when it happens. And money can't buy that feeling.


----------



## betty swollocks (13 Aug 2016)

classic33 said:


> Nice when it happens. And money can't buy that feeling.


Indeed!


----------

